# Personalities



## Scout (Oct 2, 2008)

I can't find any topics that I would have a say so that's why I'm starting a new topic about what else is on my mind.

Personalities, alter-ego, sensitive shifting moods, stuff like that goes in here. You can talk about other people's personalities too.


Q: I'm sorry, I don't quite understand what you're asking about. Is this category where we post 'I'm shy and I hate introductions' or are we discussing personality disorders?
If it's the former, well. I am shy and I dislike talking to people in general, though I've made an exception in the case of this forum because I like the members.
If it's the latter, it's one thing to have a diagnosed illness and quite another to have a random personality / fursona / charrie pop up and 'take over' for a portion of a post, being 'random'.

A: Former, the small quirks that people have that could change over time.


I'll post my experience and insights on this once this topic fills with messages.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Multiple Personalities*

:/
Well.
On the Internet, I've seen countless annoying people pretending that they are in fact several personalities...  And that's definitely immature.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Multiple Personalities*

It is largely for attention, Ayame - something I can also attribute to changing one's text color.


----------



## Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Multiple Personalities*

Hmmm... 

I'll change the topic title and point, to make it more general.

Okay, there we go. Any self-conscious individuals like to speak out their or other's aspects of personality? Somebody?


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't quite understand what you're asking about. Is this category where we post 'I'm shy and I hate introductions' or are we discussing personality disorders?

If it's the former, well. I am shy and I dislike talking to people in general, though I've made an exception in the case of this forum because I like the members.

If it's the latter, it's one thing to have a diagnosed illness and quite another to have a random personality / fursona / charrie pop up and 'take over' for a portion of a post, being 'random'.


----------



## Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

Former, small quirks that people have that could change. I'm not entirely sure exactly either...


----------



## o_O (Oct 3, 2008)

Around Family: Really F-ing rude, mean, and snobby. Also very stubborn and rebel-ish
Around Everyone Else: Complete opposite.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 3, 2008)

Scout said:


> Former, small quirks that people have that could change. I'm not entirely sure exactly either...


Okay, well in that case, I've noticed that people get very loud when they're unsure of themselves. The reverse is true also: the more confident someone is, the quiter they tend to be. That's just my experiance though.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 3, 2008)

Quiet because I'm too afraid to say anything, in fear of making a stupid remark.

I'm still don't voice my opinion even on the internet, I feel that it is safer to not.


----------



## Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

> Around Family: Really F-ing rude, mean, and snobby. Also very stubborn and rebel-ish


We have this in common! I act pretty defiant in front of my parents, lackin' respect so I can do things my own way!



Dewgongeru said:


> I'm still don't voice my opinion even on the internet, I feel that it is safer to not.


I voice my opinion on the internet a lot... Just that... I don't feel like it right now all of a sudden, so... <__>


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 3, 2008)

Retsu said:


> It is largely for attention, Ayame - something I can also attribute to changing one's text color.


Not everyone changes their text colour for attention. Some people just like the way it looks.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Still, when we get more styles it'll be difficult to read for some people, so we'd really prefer the default font.

I'm pretty much the same everywhere. xD Except during classes I stay and be a little quieter and pay slightly more attention. :B


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm just mostly quiet till I am around my friends...then I get really hyper. It's annoying and I can't stop it. ><;


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm loud and annoying pretty much everywhere. 

Unless I'm around people I'm scared of (hairdressers, people who work in banks, doctors), otherwise I'll be as nervous as hell and do stupid things.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> Okay, well in that case, I've noticed that people get very loud when they're unsure of themselves. The reverse is true also: the more confident someone is, the quiter they tend to be. That's just my experiance though.


Actually I'm louder when I know what I'm talking about, because that's when I want to be heard and noticed. But when I'm not feeling confident, I try to attract as little attention as possible.



Dannichu said:


> Unless I'm around people I'm scared of (hairdressers)


Getting your hair cut is the greatest thing ever. It feels so good, and the lovely snippy noises, and the small-talk, and the hair on the floor and -


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 3, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Getting your hair cut is the greatest thing ever. It feels so good, and the lovely snippy noises, and the small-talk, and the hair on the floor and -


Nuuu, I hate it~ Because, as Bill Bryson said, no matter which hairdresser you go to and no matter what you ask for, they will give you the haircut they _want _to give you. 
And the small-talk is the worst thing. "So what're you planning to do on the weekend?" "Sit around and read."
And I don't like people so close to my throat with sharp slicing blades.
And all the chavettes in my old school that went on to college went to do hairdressing courses and I'm terrified of ever getting my hair cut by one of them.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Nuuu, I hate it~ Because, as Bill Bryson said, no matter which hairdresser you go to and no matter what you ask for, they will give you the haircut they _want _to give you.


Nah, that's not truuuuue. Well, not for all of them. Hurr. And either way, they probably know what'd look good on you...!



Dannichu said:


> And the small-talk is the worst thing. "So what're you planning to do on the weekend?" "Sit around and read."


I'm not always a big fan of the small-talk either, since it distracts me from the enjoyment of having my hair cut. But usually it's pretty pleasant. It's nice, having someone to talk to who isn't really a part of your life.



Dannichu said:


> And I don't like people so close to my throat with sharp slicing blades.


Hmm. I've never thought of that. But hey, that's pretty exciting!



Dannichu said:


> And all the chavettes in my old school that went on to college went to do hairdressing courses and I'm terrified of ever getting my hair cut by one of them.


Hmm. Well, on the bright side, most people - including chavettes - mature eventually, and become normal people like you and me. It's true!


----------



## Minish (Oct 3, 2008)

Uh... well my school reckons I've got Schizoid Personality Disorder/SPD... not sure if that's true or not, and anyway, they took me off the Learning Support list because it doesn't affect my grades. So I dunno if I have it or not.

I bet I've got _something_ though... I don't really care that much anymore though, although I do find this psychological kinda stuff interesting.

My personality tends to vary quite a lot. I can be immature, loud and bouncy, and then EXTREMELY quickly I can go back to my usual self: quiet, awkward, unsociable etc. And very small things alter my mood: if I'm really really sad, if someone nice says 'hello, Cirrus' to me (IRL) it can instantly make me happy and hopeful again. I'm a weird one. xP

But yeah, I'm quite shy, but I think I'm more confident than most shy people. I mess up my words a bit, when trying to explain things to my friends and stuff - I think I've talked during my life about half the amount of a usual person, so I don't have much practice. xP


----------



## Ayame (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not really shy, but I get awkward around strangers really easily sometimes.
I have a weird personality, but I'm kind of stubborn and tend to argue,  and when I get depressed I'm seriously annoying and whiny.
I mean, it changes with your mood, I guess, but I think it's neat how my personality evolved since I was, say, in kindergarten.  It seems obvious, but I still like to examine me at age six and marvel at how strange I was.   I mean, part of it is maturity, of course, and experience, but I was way more outgoing and self-confident, and I got angry easier.  I also did weird things like once I cut off someone's hair because I wanted a souvenir.  She had really long hair, and I couldn't resist. (I had a fever, but that's beside the point. 0.o)
I tend to embarrass myself publicly sometimes, but sometimes I do odd things on purpose like asking strangers random questions.


			
				Me at Trader Joe's said:
			
		

> Me: (standing near the samples table, to my friend) That juice looks good.  (to the young adult nearby) Oh, you can go ahead! *jumps back*
> Man: Thanks. *pours*
> Me: (with lots of stuff in my arms) *pours oddly, juice spills all over* Whoa!
> Man: Haven't you ever poured juice before?
> ...





			
				 Later said:
			
		

> Me: *stands in line* Hmm, I didn't know you could get mochi on frozen yogurt, and look at all that fruit.
> SAME Man: (to his friends) Look, guys!  It's the girl from Trader Joe's! We were getting samples, and she poured the juice all over.  She made a huge mess!  *continues to tease me about juice, mimes pouring*
> Me: You evil person!  Why did you follow me here? *to person at counter* I'd like a small frozen yogurt with mochi and blackberries, please.
> Man: Are you sure you want to pour that?
> Me: Stop!  Just stop. *embarrassed*





			
				At the counter said:
			
		

> Person at Counter: That'll be  seven dollars.
> Me: (to my friend) I'll pay.  *gives bill* Here you go!
> Person at Counter: That's a one dollar bill.
> Me: Oh, sorry.  I-uh, mixed them up. *hands ten dollar bill*
> ...


Yeah, I get weird.


----------



## Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the replies! I'll talk about myself now.


I have multiple personalities, 

Because of that, I have somewhat a mixed reputation back in middle school (Not sure about high school right now)

Middle school is when my multiple personalities really contrasted from me. 

Most of these personalities are kind of mushed together actually. I'm trying my best to differentiate them. It doesn't really matter because most of them are mixed up and cause confusion upon how I see things.

*Normal* - The social, normal, casual me. It's also good for me to do stuffs like type long grammar accurate messages. Or just cause some laughs. It's very mixed though..
*Quiet* - This seems to be very popular among others who posted here. For me, this is the most anti-social and willingly to not ever say a single word to my peers. I would just have a flat face and hardly make any movement. It would always appear when I'm in an automobile, I wouldn't say anything at all and I actually grew a reputation for being very adamant to not talk. Everyone would pile around me and try to get me talk and I would just act like they aren't there. They were impressed too. x__x
*Clown* - The ultimate spazoid part of me. I would do all of these strange things to express myself and to get attention. I would talk _a lot_. Very different from the quiet one. Girls would just laugh at me, become friends with me. Some become spazzy themselves.  I always find a way to say something smart to blurt out. Some boys don't like it, they think they're way cooler than me too. That also built another reputation of me that clashes with the quiet one.
*Aggressive* - Where I got my over analyzing from. It's not that powerful anymore. I used to be so angry at the world. I would judge others and snark upon their ways of typing. People hated me for that. Though it would express passively, since I never liked how my dad is an example of open anger when he's mainly upset.
*Cynic* - A very convincing part of me. Usually comes when I'm sad and stagnant. I have an experience that I would feel so hopeless that I fall onto the floor disapproving my own ideas.
*Demon* - This _thing_ that causes the most chaos inside of me and towards my environment. The one who likes to destroy and cause clever manipulation to feed my selfish desires. This one feels the most separate from me. It's not from watching too much anime either, I think it spawn from my intense selfish nature a year ago. Though, it's rare and very weak now.


*Bold* - Loving and strong, expresses what's inside of me a lot. Can be very silly, not taking things too seriously. Never cares about attachments. Strengthens me and my friends. Super idealist and puts effort into what I do 110%. Usually when I feel so positive that I have this feeling to take risky actions, then when everything fits together... It feels like me the most, it's kind of rare though. Sometimes it's just my ego saying I'm so awesome, but when it's genuine... It's just... Amazingly altruistic. ;___;


Most of these sound really silly and how I say it is just silly, but eh... Just my eccentricity. 

I'm really crazy this way... Do not feed this crazy person. 
X___X


I can love them or not... Some great things can come out of them. That I can go on about, but this is all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Linzys (Oct 3, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I'm just mostly quiet till I am around my friends...then I get really hyper. It's annoying and I can't stop it. ><;


It's exactly the same with me, actually. I hardly say anything around people that I don't know well, but I can't shut up around friends.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm the one that acts out. I get angry and start yelling. Another than that, I'm a quiet perfectionist.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

I seem to be a completely obnoxious, arrogant bitch. Not saying that to put myself down or anything. It seems like whenever someone pisses me off or offends me, I get to be a completely defensive asshole and such. Like this one time in Chic-Fil-A when my friend called something inanimate gay I took twenty minutes out of my life to convince her that it can't be gay because it has no gender.
Especially when I hear two people arguing and one or both of their arguments are pointless. I mock their argument, likely by turning theirs around. Perfect example, this radical antiatheist Christian on the cross country team walks up to me during the football game and says, "atheist piece of crap." I was kind of offended and felt my intelligence's ego take a blow, so I yelled, "Christian piece of crap." I can tell you I wasn't the only offended one there.

And also when I throw the word "faggot" or "queer" around. _Especially_ around the people that don't know I'm a homo. Today the rookies on the cross country team were pissing off the sophomores and senior, so I called them faggots and they left me alone. One sophomore also started laughing and told me I need my turn at rookie treatment.

I can't really think of a time that I'm not bitchy, but my personality tends to cycle randomly, with the exception of allergies, fatigue, sleepiness, or anything else remotely annoying that pisses me off.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 4, 2008)

I unconsciously change my personality based on who I'm talking to. This fact kind of makes me mad.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 4, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I unconsciously change my personality based on who I'm talking to. This fact kind of makes me mad.


Everyone does this. Why does it make you mad?


----------

